# Tour De Blast -- Mt St Helens



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

So today was the Tour De Blast. It's a 80-some mile ride through the "blast zone" of Mt. St Helens. It has to be the best organized group ride I've been on. Lots of fun. 

http://www.tourdeblast.com/

I drove down from outside Seattle on Friday and camped in a state park near the course. The Mountain (the big one) was out on the way down.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

I got an early start. The layers came off after about 15 miles, and it got hot. Real hot. Well, real hot for the Pacific Northwest. The ride has 3 big climbs. Here we go getting closer.

If you look closely, you can see the gas plume venting.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Even though I've been training hard, I still had a tough time. Here I am flying up a pass at 8 MPH with a heart rate of 158.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

A few more shots of the moonscape. Hey, why do you think this tree fell over? Why did it fall this way?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

Now this shot is a little blurry. I remember in photography class where they said you should smear your lens with a chocolate courage gel shot for a softer image. 

Important safety tip: Don't park your truck in the blast zone. Hiding it behind a tree will not help.


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

That's all folks. A shower and dinner were included in the cost. I spared you all the shower shot. 

Rock on.


----------



## croswell1 (Feb 19, 2005)

*Alright Man...........*

Looks like you had fun. Although I live 3000 miles away I remember seeing that mountain from a distance when I was up around those parts four years ago. Wished I coulda been there with my bike, even if it would kill me. (flatlander y'know.)

Thanks for the report.


----------



## Chase15.5 (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks for the report JP, it reminds me why I have always loved the NW. Awesome riding and great scenary. I always wish I had ridden near Mt. St Helens when I lived there.


----------



## Nekidewtons (Jun 25, 2006)

I know this is the road riding forum, but,,,, I can tell you that one of the best rides I have ever done is a mtn bike ride thru the Planes of Abraham at St Helens. Wow, what a blast to ride thru the blast zone and up and down the lower slopes of this mountain.


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

Nice report/photos jplatz! I have a thread over in General Discussion with photos, too (although they aren't working at the moment). Great ride, but I'm pretty toasted now (almost literally--bad sunburn).



jplatzner said:


> Now this shot is a little blurry. I remember in photography class where they said you should smear your lens with a chocolate courage gel shot for a softer image.
> 
> Important safety tip: Don't park your truck in the blast zone. Hiding it behind a tree will not help.


I've been up to St Helens a few times but I have never seen this truck before! Where abouts is it?


----------



## JP (Feb 8, 2005)

BenWA said:


> Nice report/photos jplatz! I have a thread over in General Discussion with photos, too (although they aren't working at the moment). Great ride, but I'm pretty toasted now (almost literally--bad sunburn).
> 
> I've been up to St Helens a few times but I have never seen this truck before! Where abouts is it?


I was lucky with sunscreen. The organizers even put a bunch of sunscreen at one of the rest stops? I couldn't believe it. They did a great job. 

The truck was on the north side of the road. I saw it on the way back -- perhaps with 10-15 miles to go. It was down low off the road in front of a restaurant. 

Looking forward to seeing your pics. You guys were about half an hour faster than me. I was slow on the ride back and didn't jump in any groups.


----------



## Velo Vol (Mar 9, 2005)

Nice pictures. Looks like an interesting ride with the scenery/desolation.


----------



## garvan (Apr 19, 2006)

Excellent shots! Who hosted the ride, cuz I didn't see it on Cascade's site?


----------



## BenWA (Aug 11, 2004)

garvan said:


> Excellent shots! Who hosted the ride, cuz I didn't see it on Cascade's site?


I seem to remember it being the Longview Rotary Club or something like that? I'm sure that info is somewhere here: http://www.tourdeblast.com/

Yeah, it wasn't on the Cascades calendar. I think I first heard about it in the local City Sport magazine.


----------



## garvan (Apr 19, 2006)

Hey, thanks for the link. Lucky the ride wasn't today! 87degrees at post time, well at least in Burien! Are you going to do STP?


----------



## Blah! Blah! Blah! (Nov 1, 2005)

*Unbearable heat*

I did the ride as well. The scenery was incredible. The heat however was unbearable but then again I wear shorts riding year round in Seattle. The ride was great. I think the organizers could have done a better job. They ran out of food and water so I never got anything to eat and only got water at the top because of the observatory. The money went to a good cause but had I known I would have bought power bars and extra water. Riding like that and not eating is not as fun.


----------

